# Overnight camps



## Hockey Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone had any really good experiences with "V" friendly boarding? We have tried a few and frankly some of these places just dont seem right for our guy.
We are just north of Toronto GTA.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

How long will you be gone for?
There is a place (breeder) where Kian was for the past 9 days while we were in the US.
She is a bit of a drive but she will train your dog as well as kennel your dog.
http://pointblankdogs.com/


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Our dog Brooklyn was from Pointblank. They have a great facility, and Liz is a great trainer.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's another vote for pointblank.
We were really pleased with them, and super impressed with Liz's training!.
They are a bit of a drive, it takes us ~1:45 from the city, but you'll probably find their rates a little cheaper than the average boarding kennel.

If it suits you better, we also used Dogs at Camp once. The owners of the Cooksville location own a Vizsla themselves, so Mischa was more than welcome there. They have a great facility that is a lot of fun for the dogs, but they won't do any bird training like Pointblank will.


----------



## Hockey Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks....will look into these!
I know that training is always recommended when one is there personally, however I just feel that when we are away that their mini vacations should be fun also!


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Trust me your V will have fun. If you haven't done any field training or hunting w/ your V, it's a sight to see. It's what they're bred for. They love nothing more than hunting for birds. We visited Liz at Pointblank when looking for breeders, haven't taken Mac there for training yet, but she's a very well known trainer, and I would imagine it would be the ultimate vacation for you V. Field training/hunting is a V's ideal type of fun!


----------

